# LONG SHOT Request.... Re: SOLO VB/BB (VBK-1) DIY Bass Guitar Kit



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone built on of these?

If yes, could you please share a pic of the electronics connections for pickups and output to the PCB on the control "panel" 

The instructions in the build manual for the soldering points of the "signal/hots" and "grounds" are beyond vague at best.

Many Thanks


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I see what you mean. lol


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I googled Mcartney bass wiring and came up with a plethora of versions.. Or try Hofner violin bass diagrams...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> I googled Mcartney bass wiring and came up with a plethora of versions.. Or try Hofner violin bass diagrams...
> View attachment 347596
> 
> 
> ...


I found most of that also. A lot of those are apparently mods and I have no real idea as to how SOLO organized their PCB.
Hopefully, just simply following the circuit will work. I am doing this for a friend and don't have the PCB, etc. here yet.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The top one is the official hofner diagram. The others are mods. By PCB do you mean the switchplate?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's a good website 










Hofner Icon Bass 500/1 mods


• Replace stock round wound strings with La Bella Flat Wound Strings for Hofner Beatle Basses - 760FHB2 (E = .096) • Rotate bridge pickup • Remove white truss rod cover lettering...



ctgelectronics.weebly.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> By PCB do you mean the switchplate?


Yes, the PCB is on the back of the control panel/switchplate. I was totally clear in the first post.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 347602


We will see how close SOLO's version comes to this.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

you quoted me while i was editing...









Hofner Icon Bass 500/1 mods


• Replace stock round wound strings with La Bella Flat Wound Strings for Hofner Beatle Basses - 760FHB2 (E = .096) • Rotate bridge pickup • Remove white truss rod cover lettering...



ctgelectronics.weebly.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> you quoted me while i was editing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that site last evening.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


>


This is a SOLO kit with a PCB


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

What are you looking for then? You want to wire up a German base the Solo way? Or you want to wire it up stock German style, or Chinese style? I'm confused. You've seen and been shown a dozen iterations and you are not satisfied?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I give up....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> What are you looking for then?


A pic of an actual *SOLO kit PCB* that has been wired correctly.
I did indicate that it is likely a long shot.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, I'll bite, are you expecting something special? Why does it have to be from Solo? That's like saying I bought a LP guitar kit with no wiring diagram so now I can't finish the guitar....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dave, do you have a pic of the PCB in question?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm hoping to get the PCB tomorrow from my friend. 
This pic below is from the manual (along with the pic entitled "Wiring Diagram" #2...LOL). 
I'm hoping to use some basic skills to follow the circuit but I was hoping to save time and see if anyone had completed one of these builds and could take a pic. It is only 6 solder joints and I'm confident that I will eventually solve it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> That's like saying I bought a LP guitar kit with no wiring diagram so now I can't finish the guitar....


Don't worry, I'll finish it.


----------

